# I can't get handle off of single handle kitchen faucet



## michaelgnocchi81 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I have a leaky sprout on a Delta single handle kitchen faucet.  I removed the screw (I believe it's called an allen screw) to remove the facuet handle but it won't come off.  I don't want to tug on it because I might mess something up but am I missing something?  

Thanks for your help, 


Michael


----------



## nealtw (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't think you missed anything, it should come off and welcome to the site.
someone else may come a long with a trick for this.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AipEYoYiIhc[/ame]


----------



## michaelgnocchi81 (Jul 11, 2012)

I was able to get the handle off.  I tapped the base of the handle with my screw driver and it loosened it where I could pull it off.  

I replaced all the parts with new ones and the only thing that seems off is that it's really tight in there.  I can feel some resistance when I use the handle but I don't know if that's normal because it was bad before I fixed it.  Maybe it's the rubber seats that might be too big.  I'm not sure but at least it isn't dripping.  


Michael


----------



## kok328 (Jul 11, 2012)

Silicone grease on the o-rings may have helped.


----------



## lloyd (Jul 12, 2012)

On the Delta single handled faucet, there is a plastic adjustment disc inside what the guy in the video calls the "cap assembly". It's the white part you see in the cap assembly at 7:37 (his first finger is touching it. Sometimes when you buy the replacement parts there is a little wrench included to adjust the disc. The guy in the video is holding it in his hand at 1:37 but doesn't discuss it when he is reassembling the faucet. The little tool is at the other end of the allan wrench. If you've greased everything and it's still too tight, back the adjustment disc off a tad. You might have to loosen the metal nut to do this and then re-tighten.


----------



## michaelgnocchi81 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm sorry lloyd but I don't know what you mean by lossening the metal nut and then re-tighten.  I don't know where that is.  the plastic adjustment disc (the white part) doesn't go down like the one in the video.  I have to put pressure on it to hold it down then I screwed the cap ring on.  If it's possible, can you show me a diagram with what you suggested I do because I'm not really familar with the names of these parts.  And yes, I do have that little wrench like in the video.


----------



## lloyd (Jul 12, 2012)

Im sorry. I referred to the cap ring as the metal nut. The adjustment ring I'm talking about is at the center of the cap ring and is #3 in the picture. If you look closely at the cap ring you will notice that the thin white plastic ring in the center is threaded and slotted for the tool at the opposite end of the allan wrench. Use the tool to back out the white plastic ring, put the cap ring on and tighten it and then lastly fine tune the tension with the little spanner tool on the white ring at the center of the cap ring.


----------

